# Opinions



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2014)

I was on trt (androgel 1.62%)for 6 months when I started my cycle 3 wks ago I stopped the gel (bc of the risk of higher blood pressure and sides of mixing the two) and just running test e 250 2/wk and aromasine 6.25 eod but no real pick up in energy after I stopped the gel it took me two wks to just start to feel normal again im thinking of bumping the test e to 750 or maybe 1000 a wk  or should I add something to try and bump the energy level ? would like your input on this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2014)

When you dropped the gel and started the test e your test levels dropped rapidly.  It will take about 4 to 6 weeks for you to feel normal when doing something like that. Add the test gel back in and keep the test e going. 250 per week though is a TRT dose. If you're trying to cycle, bump to 500 and no more than that will be needed.

I'd add that using the gel while using the injectable will not cause more sides than what you suggested you might such as 750 to a gram of test.


----------



## will (Feb 23, 2014)

He says that test e 250 2w so he is dosing 500 a week now. I almost missed that myself. I agree with POB though that ur levels just dropped to fast for those long esters to compensate. Add the gel back in until u that 6 week mark and then come off of it. U should be good to go from there.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 23, 2014)

^^^ what the boys said


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2014)

ya I been doing 250 twice a wk ill add the gel back in and see how it goes was crazy how much of a lack of energy I had didn't think it would drop that fast thanks guys


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 23, 2014)

You may have also crashed your estradiol too low.  Have you gotten any blood work recently?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2014)

I got it done a week and a half  before I started my cycle my doctor just told me everything looks fine didn't tell him I was gonna cycle fearing he wouldn't prescribe me my gel after cycle over theres no private testing labs where I live all has to be done bye doctors request I go back to docs every 4 months for blood work so ill be going again sometime in early june is there a way to find private blood testing facilities(pm me if so) even if I have to pay out of pocket I really don't care where or if I have to travel don't really wanna tell my doctor im cycling for the above reasons


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 23, 2014)

You should get copies of your lab results.  Don't assume that your doctor knows how to read them properly.  Many docs don't know  lot about men's hormones and TRT.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2014)

ok ill see if I can get them and go from there thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2014)

1) do you have kids, spouse, significant other, pets? If so I'd see if you can switch your TRT to injections over transdermals as you don't want to have it rub off on anyone else. My cousin works as pharmacist in a hospital in my state. He always complains to me how pharmaceutical reps come to 'pimp' the patches and gels over injections bc of the higher profit margin. Some doctors are even given small perks so corruption isn't a far fetched idea when it comes to transdermals being prescribed instead of injections. Now some people love the patches and whatnot but it's up to you to see which you prefer and is better for you. One final thing, I'm not sure if this applies to gels also but it does for patches, if you ever need an MRI for any reason, TAKE OFF THE PATCH A FEW HOURS BEFORE GOING. There are cases of patients getting 1st, 2nd, and 3rd degree burns due to the patches (and maybe gels) being alumized. 

2) http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9303-How-to-get-accurate-testosterone-levels-results-from-blood-work

Wait around 6wks after having switched to test E and get bloods done ^^^^. You will not know what's going on without blood work. You being in NY state have it ass backwards. You can't go to a private lab for blood work without a requisition from a doctor. You will need to drive to Pennsylvania, Vermont, or Connecticut. 

3) like POB said, there are no contraindications to using injectables and transdermals at the same time. The problems arise from increased test levels which you'd get anyway by upping your dose like you mention. Get blood work after 6wks and verify E2 is in range and most of the potential side effects won't be an issue. 

4) if this is your first cycle I'd stick to 500-600mg/wk. It takes time for serum levels to stabilize on test e and your transdermal requires much less. By stopping it suddenly before the test e had time to compound in your blood you gave yourself a 'hormonal roller coaster'. Once things stabilize again you should feel normal. Probably even better since your test dose went up. 

5) like Mega pointed out, since the transdermal metabolized out of your system and the test e is still building stable levels, you may possibly have lowered E2 too much. Keep everything the same for now and get your blood work done before tinkering anymore with the cycle. While on TRT 6.25 EOD of aromasin may be enough (I wouldn't think so but possible) it will almost positively not be enough while on a blast. More common dosages are 12.5-25mg+ DAILY. 

6) get a copy of EVERY PIECE OF PAPER that has any lab work on it and file it away. You have the right to request copies of any bloo work done even though some physicians give you hard time for it. Some I've found will even charge you for copies but I know in my state at least it's an illegal practice. Save bloods from the doctor and any private panels done and make notations on the labs: what you were taking and how much (test, AAS, AI, DA, etc) and it will help you in the future to have more specific starting points. If you look at a copy of blood work where you took. 500mg of test a week and aromasin at 25mg EOD for example and your E2 came back too high you'll have a reference for the future of how much AI is needed for a certain dose of test instead of having to remember it. It'll also make it easier to figure out how to adjust dosages of AI's and ancillaries for future cycles with different amounts of hormones.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks doc ill take the aro advise and go to 12.5 everyday and request my paper work on Monday and try to contact a lab in Penn. my cousin lives outside Philly so might be a road trip in the future  and I started the gel again today so hopefully wont be long to get back to normal plus some I hope  and yes Doc New York f##king sucks you need a docs note or permission from someone even to wipe your AS# I hate everything about New York if it wasn't where all my family lived I move asap again I appreciate everything guys


----------



## snake (Feb 24, 2014)

Redrum1327,

Like Doc said, get the results from your GP. 

Do you have a Quest Lab around you? I use them and they have an app for your blood work. It's called Gazelle and you can download your BW from that point on. Here's a little trick I use; say you test on Monday, send a request in for results on Tuesday morning, they take about 5 business days to get them to you. The hook is, they want your doctor to have them for 3 days before you can access them so just keep calling or wait until your Doctor calls and says the results are in. Then call Gazelle and tell them you met with the Doctor and could they push you the results? I walk in the Dr. office having seen the test results before he even looks at them.

Another thing, you will now know if anything is out of whack because you get the ranges. So if your TT is the only thing that's an issue, you may want to not call the office back to make that apt. That TT of >1,500 may just fall between the cracks. 

Best wishes Bro!


----------

